# Big step forward for sheep/dogs



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I have two breeds of sheep....katahdins and barbados blackbelly sheep. With the exception of two of the adult blackbellies, none of these sheep had been around LGDs. I finally had to separate the two breeds because the flighty blackbellies were keeping all of the sheep in an uproar about the LGDs presence. If the dogs got anywhere near the sheep,they all freaked out and ran in a blind panic. So the blackbellies went to the front pasture and kats stayed in the pasture near the house. Over the past few months, the sheep got used to the dogs, the dogs learned to be calm around the sheep and I could finally leave them together 24/7. 

This weekend, we got a new pasture done. It's loaded with a nice healthy crop of rye grass and the other pastures needed a break so we decided to put all the ewes and the blackbelly ram in the new pasture...with both of the dogs. the sheep flocks quickly joined into one flock. I was curious if the kats would stay calm with the dogs and influence the blackbellies, or if the blackbellies would influence the kats to freak out about the dogs. 

I am thrilled to report that a cautious truce has been reached. The blackbelly sheep seem to accept the dogs and are staying calm, and the dogs are accepting these new sheep. When the sheep do startle and run, the dogs walk calmly behind and don't chase, and the sheep quickly clam back down. I am so happy that this is really working!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Congratulations!! Glad to hear that they're all doing well. Hope it continues, too.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

One step at a time, 'eh what?


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

yep....one step at a time.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow Barbados, it is all coming together nicely for you. How deep down happy does it make you to stand there and watch it all work so well after all the work you have done?

highfive!


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

earthkitty said:


> Wow Barbados, it is all coming together nicely for you. How deep down happy does it make you to stand there and watch it all work so well after all the work you have done?
> 
> highfive!


It thrills me like you would not believe. I love sitting on the front porch and watching the dogs and sheep in the pastures. It has been a lot of work but SO worth it. The dogs move so calmly and quietly among the sheep, even if the sheep bolt momentarily, the dogs stand calmly. And then the sheep calm back down.


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

We have to bring all our sheep into sheds in the winter due to coyotes and wolves (even though I have LGD's) and because the snow drifts over our fences so becomes completely worthless ..... 
Anyhow , I have had so much fun with my once-super-flighty Soay sheep ! They have really calmed down , my Maremma has to crawl on her belly but she can get close to them at least , and the ram has become so tame he eats from my hand now !


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

I am in the process of converting from cows and goats over to St Croix sheep. Chose that breed because of their reputation for being calm with the dogs. After being in a pen for a week, the dogs and pups accepted them without a hitch. 

I think you stumbled onto something that may cause problems for many people,,, and their LGDs. When the stock is either not familiar with, or flighty, the dogs may react differently than is they rear started or introduced to calmer stock.

Glad your dogs are working out, they are a good investment.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks. Yeah I think if I had sheep from the start that ignored the dogs, things would have gone so much easier. But the sheep had not seen dogs before and simply freaked out at the thought that they would have to live with them. And sheep are not the brightest critter in the world either, so instead of standing their ground, they bolted. So we had inexperienced dogs, sheep and sheepherdess. Great combination, isn't it? But it's finally coming together and I am happy with the progress.


----------

